# watch ehd after disconnect



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

would i still be able to watch recorded shows on my 211 EHD if i no longer have that receiver activated?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It depends.

If you have two 211 receivers on your account, and you only deactivate one of them... then you could view the EHD on the other active receiver.

IF you deactivate all of your 211 receivers, then you will no longer be able to view contents of the EHD.

And if you cancel your account entirely... you wouldn't even be able to re-establish your account and view those EHD recordings because your old account "key" would be gone in most cases.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks - i have a 722 and a 211 - so if i keep the account but deactivate the 211 i won't be able to view those shows, correct? 
hows the 722 work? if i completely cancel dish - could i still view the content on the 722 (that has a ehd too!) - or do you need each receiver to be active to view content -whether on the device or EHD?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

As soon as you cancel your account, the DVR service is disabled, and you will not be able to view recorded content.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> As soon as you cancel your account, the DVR service is disabled, and you will not be able to view recorded content.


Doesn't the DVR need to receive the "disable code" before recorded content becomes unavailable? Maybe disconnect the DVR before the account is cancelled?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It will lose authorization after a couple of days if not connected to the sat receiver, so it won't last long.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

i'm getting directv installed monday. one tv with the 211 and ehd will be relocated so this one will not have any dish service - whether i terminate the receiver or not. i intend to keep dish a bit to get off some stuff from the 722 and both ehd. so if i don't deactivate the 211 but it's not hooked up receiving signal would it still work?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I was able to get programs off a 921 for days disconnected from the dish, after the new one arrived. I backed up the recordings I wanted to keep on a DVD burner. I had to send it back so I can't say how long it would have stayed authorized.

BTW: The OTA tuner continued to work too, except that it lost the correct time of day so the timer was useless.


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

So let's say I have a Dish DVR at home, but I have to spend a month at my mother in law's house, where there is no satellite service. If I were to take a 211K receiver with the external drive, could I use it on my mother in law's TV watching only the stored programming? How about connecting it to an OTA antenna? 

Bill


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 211 line won't play content from a DVR's archive EHD.


----------



## edtuch (Jan 13, 2006)

My vp211 died , will I be able to view saved programs on the existing ehd
assuming it will work with replacement 211


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

edtuch said:


> My vp211 died , will I be able to view saved programs on the existing ehd
> assuming it will work with replacement 211


There shouldn't be any problems... We always recommend, though, that you activate the replacement receiver first and verify that it can see your existing EHD before you deactivate your old receiver.


----------



## rwny1 (Mar 28, 2011)

i have a 211k too but have not decided yet to go back to dtv or dish.
just wondering if i can cannect an antenna and receive ota with out service yet.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope. Your receiver will not be authorized.


----------

